# Hệ thống Điện > Spindle >  ATC spindle

## niiinam

Chào mọi người!
Em muốn làm máy cnc thay dao tự động với Mach3, hiện chương trình thay dao đã gần hoàn thiện. Nhưng qua tìm hiểu động cơ ATC mua qua Trung Quốc giá quá cao. Anh em nào có động cơ spindle ATC không dùng nữa có thể bán giá mềm cho em đuợc không ạ? em cảm ơn.

----------


## Nam CNC

1 bài viết đầu tiên mà phang thẳng vào ATC thiệt là quá đỉnh quá à .... nếu bác thấy ATC china còn mắc thì chắc không có con ATC nào khác mà bác mua được.

---Em đề xuất cho bác là mua 1 đầu dao BT30 , BT15 sau đó DIY thêm con động cơ dẫn động trực tiếp hay dây đai nữa thì có 1 em ATC. Cách này thì chi phí tầm hơn 10 chai là tạm ổn , nhưng tùy thuộc tay nghề của bác có cao không .

---Cách thứ 2 là bác để dành thêm tiền , em đề xuất lão Nam mập bán cho bác con umbra có vẻ là nhè nhẹ kg lẫn kw , giá nghe đâu 50 chai kèm 2 đầu HSK32 .

---Cách thứ 3 thì 1 ngày đẹp trời nào đó tự nhiên mối lái nó bán cho em mấy con ATC em hú bác liền , mà mấy em này chả có con nào nhẹ hơn 30kg , mấy dòng này dành cho kim loại màu hay đồ gỗ... giá thì vô chừng , em mua rẻ bán rẻ , mua mắc bán mắc mà từ trước tới giờ bạn bè em nó biết nó qua nhà chở đi mất tiêu còn tiền thì tụi nó thương lượng sau.

----------


## Luyến

Nam mập đang tháo hàng kaka. Hỏi hắn con hsk63 í

----------


## terminaterx300

> 1 bài viết đầu tiên mà phang thẳng vào ATC thiệt là quá đỉnh quá à .... nếu bác thấy ATC china còn mắc thì chắc không có con ATC nào khác mà bác mua được.
> 
> ---Em đề xuất cho bác là mua 1 đầu dao BT30 , BT15 sau đó DIY thêm con động cơ dẫn động trực tiếp hay dây đai nữa thì có 1 em ATC. Cách này thì chi phí tầm hơn 10 chai là tạm ổn , nhưng tùy thuộc tay nghề của bác có cao không .
> 
> ---Cách thứ 2 là bác để dành thêm tiền , em đề xuất lão Nam mập bán cho bác con umbra có vẻ là nhè nhẹ kg lẫn kw , giá nghe đâu 50 chai kèm 2 đầu HSK32 .
> 
> ---Cách thứ 3 thì 1 ngày đẹp trời nào đó tự nhiên mối lái nó bán cho em mấy con ATC em hú bác liền , mà mấy em này chả có con nào nhẹ hơn 30kg , mấy dòng này dành cho kim loại màu hay đồ gỗ... giá thì vô chừng , em mua rẻ bán rẻ , mua mắc bán mắc mà từ trước tới giờ bạn bè em nó biết nó qua nhà chở đi mất tiêu còn tiền thì tụi nó thương lượng sau.


Haiz, quảng cáo gì kỳ vại, mình cung cấp đủ nhu cầu từ nặng 10 tới nặng 100kg, từ 1,1kW tới 22kW. từ 8000rpm tới 60.000, từ iso20 tới HSK-Â63. Đủ giá tiền đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu khách hàng muốn. Bên cạnh đó là support full system nếu khách hàng muốn, biến tần, hệ dk khí nén thủy lực, watercooler hoặc oilcooler




> Nam mập đang tháo hàng kaka. Hỏi hắn con hsk63 í


Â63 thì to quá má :V chắc cỡ má mới dùng tới thoai

----------


## Gamo

Có con nào nặng 1kg hem?

----------


## Ga con

> 1 bài viết đầu tiên mà phang thẳng vào ATC thiệt là quá đỉnh quá à .... nếu bác thấy ATC china còn mắc thì chắc không có con ATC nào khác mà bác mua được.
> 
> ---Em đề xuất cho bác là mua 1 đầu dao BT30 , BT15 sau đó DIY thêm con động cơ dẫn động trực tiếp hay dây đai nữa thì có 1 em ATC. Cách này thì chi phí tầm hơn 10 chai là tạm ổn , nhưng tùy thuộc tay nghề của bác có cao không .
> 
> ---Cách thứ 2 là bác để dành thêm tiền , em đề xuất lão Nam mập bán cho bác con umbra có vẻ là nhè nhẹ kg lẫn kw , giá nghe đâu 50 chai kèm 2 đầu HSK32 .
> 
> ---Cách thứ 3 thì 1 ngày đẹp trời nào đó tự nhiên mối lái nó bán cho em mấy con ATC em hú bác liền , mà mấy em này chả có con nào nhẹ hơn 30kg , mấy dòng này dành cho kim loại màu hay đồ gỗ... giá thì vô chừng , em mua rẻ bán rẻ , mua mắc bán mắc mà từ trước tới giờ bạn bè em nó biết nó qua nhà chở đi mất tiêu còn tiền thì tụi nó thương lượng sau.


Cái đỏ đỏ: BT40 ATC trên này đã từng bán dưới 10T rồi mà a, hehe.

Nếu không có kỹ năng tìm mua thì nên phát triển kỹ năng chế  và ngược lại  :Wink: .

Thanks.

----------


## solero

> Haiz, quảng cáo gì kỳ vại, mình cung cấp đủ nhu cầu từ nặng 10 tới nặng 100kg, từ 1,1kW tới 22kW. từ 8000rpm tới 60.000, từ iso20 tới HSK-Â63. Đủ giá tiền đáp ứng mọi nhu cầu khách hàng muốn. Bên cạnh đó là support full system nếu khách hàng muốn, biến tần, hệ dk khí nén thủy lực, watercooler hoặc oilcooler


Được thể pi-a khiếp 

Sờ pín hàng trung thì Nam ròm, Sờ pín, hàng khủng thì Nam mập cứ thế mà theo cụ ạ.

----------


## terminaterx300

> Được thể pi-a khiếp 
> 
> Sờ pín hàng trung thì Nam ròm, Sờ pín, hàng khủng thì Nam mập cứ thế mà theo cụ ạ.


Thằng gầy đó còn hạng lông thoai ...................... mình thằng mập này có full range  :Wink:

----------


## GORLAK

> Có con nào nặng 1kg hem?


E cũng thấy là bác chập cheng thật rồi =))

----------


## Thaihamy

Bua co con nao 20tr do bác Nam spin

----------


## Gamo

> E cũng thấy là bác chập cheng thật rồi =))


Ai nói ATC ko có con 1kg?  :Wink:  Mấy cha làm cơ khí cứ quen đồ nặng

----------


## Nam CNC

thì mấy con đó bán hết rồi , chỉ còn mấy con để dành xài thôi , giờ nhà toàn mấy con ATC kẹp cốt trực tiếp à.


Gacon ... hàng giá thơm bay mất tiêu liền à , đố ông nào mua giá 10  đem ra bán lại giá vốn nè . À mà sẵn tui PR cho chú luôn , cũng còn hơn 5 con heo mọi BT40 built-in đâu , đem ra bán hết luôn đi. Mấy con đó đúng ngon , nặng 50kg , chạy cực êm , dù dành cho gỗ nhưng ông WW đang phang sắt thép hằng ngày luôn mới ác.

----------


## Ga con

Con đó bộ đồ lòng nó ngang với con của ông Luyến đang gác trên máy khủng long đó anh, hehe. Cùng công suất, cùng size rotor, tốc độ gần gần như nhau, cùng loại/số lượng bạc đạn đạn đầu, chỉ khác bạc đạn đuôi thôi. Mấy ông bảo vỏ nhôm chứ 2 cái gối 2 đầu nó bằng sắt mà, hehe.

Chính xác thì nó nặng 45kg không ben, có ben thì tùy ben à, chắc cỡ thêm ít nhất gần 10kg nữa nếu là ben hơi.

Mà đây là thớt chế hàng mà. E nghi ông chủ thớt đang làm đề tài thôi. ATC rồi thêm tiền mua cái dao cũng mặn lắm, cán càng ngon càng đẹp càng chuẩn thì càng mặn  :Stick Out Tongue: .

E pi a chút nhen mấy sếp, đừng cho em đi đảo.

Thanks.

----------

Tuanlm

----------


## biết tuốt

ATC  nặng 1kg chắc con NR 5000 bé tí thì phải  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   con đó nghịch chơi thì cần cái đầu NR trước bán 400k , rồi chế motor dc  vào khỏi cần biến tần hoặc spindle của hãng  tổng chi phí cỡ 1T hết đất  :Wink:   ưu điểm ngon bổ rẻ - nhược điểm khắc được mỗi sáp nến  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

bác chủ muốn có máy cnc ATC ngon bổ rẻ mua luôn cái xác máy cân kg về mà chế lại , còn rẻ tiền hơn mấy con ATC

----------


## Gamo

Ủa, con NR5000 chế cái motor cho nó dễ ko bác Minh đẹp giai?

----------


## Luyến

Yêu cầu của bác chủ cần con mấy Kw để anh em còn biết

----------


## biết tuốt

> Ủa, con NR5000 chế cái motor cho nó dễ ko bác Minh đẹp giai?


e chưa chế nhưng hình như có lão chế rồi , chắc khó mỗi cái khớ 4 chấu cho nó ăn vào đít con spindle thôi bác , còn tiện thì ra mấy tay thợ nó tiện được

----------


## Tuấn

> Có con nào nặng 1kg hem?


Có bác ạ, lão Nam CNC sở hữu 2 bộ, thay dao tự động, kẹp dao cán 6 ăn inox vô tư. Tốc độ quay tít mù. Lão ý chưa dùng đâu, bác thử thương lượng xem sao.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, đó là phần nổi của hắn thui anh...

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## hung1706

Con Nakanishi chế khoai lắm, mua of bác Phuongmd dùng ngay khỏe hơn ah haha.
Em đã cấp 110v như a Gamo khuyến khích và kết quả ko thấy quay gì hết ah  :Smile: )))

----------


## terminaterx300

> Có bác ạ, lão Nam CNC sở hữu 2 bộ, thay dao tự động, kẹp dao cán 6 ăn inox vô tư. Tốc độ quay tít mù. Lão ý chưa dùng đâu, bác thử thương lượng xem sao.


nghe đồn ko chỉ 2 bộ mà còn kha khá :v

----------


## Gamo

> Con Nakanishi chế khoai lắm, mua of bác Phuongmd dùng ngay khỏe hơn ah haha.
> Em đã cấp 110v như a Gamo khuyến khích và kết quả ko thấy quay gì hết ah )))


Đã chỉnh áp và dòng trong cấu hình chưa? Cấp 110v thì biến tần có lên ko? Test trước với cấu hình 20v, 400hz trước xem sao? Coi chừng cháy con spindle ùi  :Wink:

----------


## hung1706

Em cấp 110v mà nó báo lỗi Uu1 gì đó, chả lên tẹo nào chứ đừng nói kích enter cho chạy haha. Hên quá hên chứ ko là tèo spindle rồi kaka

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, thế là chú xui, con biến tần đó ko chạy 110v được...

Con spindle mà set đúng áp, đúng dòng thì chạy 5 phút chỉ bị nóng thui do PWM 42v từ 220V  :Wink: ) Con của chú chạy được 16A, có gì biến tần error trước  :Wink:

----------


## hung1706

hehe nghe đồn anh gamo tàng trữ Kavo nhiều lắm...nhượng cho em 1 bộ controller của em nó đi :3

----------


## 9Sight

Em đang cần 2 cái spindle( giống nhau) khoảng 4hp, 9000rpm. Anh nào có nháy em với. 
Phương án spindle và kẹp dao riêng cũng được. Chủ yếu là phải hạt dẻ ạ.

----------

